# Since I'm one of the newbies to wine making



## scotty (Feb 4, 2007)

And so many very nicefolks have answered question for me that I'm sure have been asked a thousand times before. I would like an opinion on this idea that i have been toying with for months. 
I want to make a sweet sugar free wine.


please please SHOW ME WHERE ANYONE THINKS IT CAN OR CAN NOT WORK.


Its freezing in florida and even the motorcycles calling will not get me out of the house today.











1--Start with 3 gallons of water to which we add 3 pkgs of wylers 
sugar free raspberry powder. This amount will be adjusted to maintain a starting volume of about 3.5 gallons.
Each pkg of wylers is made for 8 ounces but is so sweet that it makes me 
choke.
2-- Take the sg and add enough sugar to make 18% alcohol. Remember 
we are starting with plain water with no sugar in it yet Prox 11+ 
pounds of sugar.
Remember if you are using sugar syrup that the equivelent 11 pounds of standard 
sugar syrup will add about 5500 ml of water so reduce the starting 
liquid by that much.

3-- take the sg of the juice at room temp and adjust sugar if 
necessary
4-add tannin. as directed on packsge. Probably 1/4 tsp per gallon
5-- Add nutrient
6--Add enegizer

7-- stir well. Test and adjust acid to about .07???? i guess
8-- add yeast-- ill use a starter bottle becaus i use a starter 
bottle. Probably lalvin 1118 because i dont know any better and im 
shooting for higher alcohol.


8A- top up primary to 3.5 gallons if necessary


9-- Im thinking of adding glycerine at the end for some body???????


NOTE___ Sugar syrup acording to my experimenting. I found that one 
pound of sugar is very very close to 500 ML. For every ml of sugar 
i add 1/2 a ml of water. All this goes into a pot and it is 
brought to a slow boil with very little stirring for((3 or 8 )) 
minutes. Ill have to check.
I like to make invert sugar syrup which requires a slow boil for 
30to 40 minutes. Let it cool to room temp. I would add it directly 
to this juice because of the ingredients so fat.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2007)

Scotty, this would seem like it would make an alcohol, but I'm not sure if it would be wine or not. If you add 11 pounds of sugar, how could it be sugar free? I suppose after the sugar ferments out, it wouldn't have any sugar left so it might be sugar free????


I feel bad for you down there in Florida where it is ssssoooooo ccccccooooollllldddd. What in the fifties and sixties? brrrrrrr


----------



## scotty (Feb 9, 2007)

If the sugar ferments completely and the wine is dry isnt that sugar free at that point.?? 


It was over 70 yesterday and definitely motorcycle weather. Today it should be warmer. 


Want me to post photos of the 15 feet between my mobile home and the ones next door. I was thinking of planting a couple of miniature dwarf apple trees,



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2007)

I at times envy you folks in the south, including my wifes's mom and dad- at least until hurricane season and last week. They live about 4 miles from Lady Lake where the tornado ripped through last week. You can send some of the warmer weather north for the rest of us!


----------



## scotty (Feb 9, 2007)

Only if you send some of your beautifull land so I ban grow something. I used to work foe Scotts the grass people in my mid 20s and i cant get grass to grow on this soil.


Lmed-- because the ground had been covered with leaves for years.


Then when a runner of grass would emerge, I would aerate the soil around it. Use a ballanced fertilizer in light doses and water it. I practically nuresed every sprig i would see. Still a clump of grass grows here and there and yet right next to that clump-----nothing????


----------

